# Climate affecting production of Europe's finest foodstuffs



## jswordy (Sep 2, 2022)

From France’s world-famous cheeses to Spanish _jamón_ — the Continent’s most lucrative food exports are under strain.

An intense drought, which scientists say may be the worst in 500 years, has damaged all sorts of harvests in Europe, including cereals, vegetables, honey and wine. But it has also endangered the production of Europe's regional specialties, which are protected under an EU seal that certifies their quality and traditional character — and jacks up their prices.

Harsher and more frequent weather events are upending production cycles, making it harder for makers of these gourmet foods to stick to the strict, traditional recipes and procedures they are required to maintain.









Climate change threatens the EU’s lucrative culinary treasures


Farmers making premium foods like Parmesan or Raclette cheese are struggling to stick to the bloc’s strict production rules as fields dry up.




www.politico.eu


----------

